# Amare Stoudemire



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

Hey, I went to the suns last preseason game against the Warriors and got to see a up close look at Stoudemire. I really like the kid. He is really aggressive and plays with a lot of energy. He should be fun to watch this year and is jsut what the suns need from the 4 spot, rebounds and agressiveness. He is going to be special.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Yea, I agree totaly. I think he will have a big problem with fouls this year though. But after he figures that all out he will be a monster.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

All I have to say about him after seeing him play friday night, GOD DANG this guy is going to be good. He had three blocks and all you could say, was WOW. they were amazing. He is a very good rebounder and shot blocker which is exactly what the Suns need. I think he is going to be their center of the future because Jake is too slow and unathletic.


----------



## maraboustork42 (Oct 8, 2002)

amare is definetely rocking the house. and googs is playing very well too. don't forget alton stuck on the il. so that just leaves one question, what can we get for outlaw?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>maraboustork42</b>!
> amare is definetely rocking the house. and googs is playing very well too. don't forget alton stuck on the il. so that just leaves one question, what can we get for outlaw?


He made his first NBA three last night


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

oh man, this guy is going to be amazing, I just picked him up on Fantsay team and he is helping me out big time


----------



## Doggpound (Nov 1, 2002)

I'm sure the Bulls fans on the board will like this picture of him, lol












RUN!!!!!


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Doggpound</b>!
> I'm sure the Bulls fans on the board will like this picture of him, lol
> 
> 
> ...


Brickson is pathetic on the pic, LOL. Watch out!!!!


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Why Is This Guy Being Kept Secret?*

I got my first look at this kid last night. He is an awesome specimen. Not only is he built like a grown man, but he plays the game like he's been around for years. Could he be a reincarnation?  

The commentators were commenting on his hardships growing up saying that both his mother and father were incarcerated when he was growing up AND if I'm not mistaken, I thought they said that both are now dead. Anyway, they believe the reason why nothing about the NBA intimidates him is because he basically raised himself and he's seen it all.

WHATEVER!!!! I am impressed and I wonder if he's not getting the attention he should (so far) because of his upbringing. If that is the case ... how unfortunate for us all. 

I see his ability to overcome at such a young age inspiring. I wish him well and would like to see more of him.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Amare is such a rarity. He isnt being shook even if he doesnt do good. You never see him out there second guess himself. He's gonna be a monster


----------

